# Weird colour for an R32 GTR



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

But I like it, not my first choice, but refreshing different . . . . its not Millenium Jade ?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks like the colour of a sickly babys dump, sorry.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

would rather watch my mum and dad in the bath than have my car sprayed that colour


----------

